
Xi Jinping Calls for 'Cyber Sovereignty' - mangeletti
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-35109453
======
Cyberdog
President Xi, please don't concern yourself with what the people of other
countries think about your government's internet policies. Instead, concern
yourself with what the people of your own country think.

